# My Custom Made Humidor



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been waiting to post some pictures of this humidor. I'm curious to get of the opinions that I can. I made this one from Ambrosia Maple and Walnut. The joints are rabbet joints with walnut inlay. The stock I used for this humidor is 1" thick with 3/8" spanish cedar on the inside. I finished the exterior with six coats of Danish Oil. I opted to go the natural route on this one with no lacquer. I wanted to use the traditional humidor hinges, but I'm not a big fan of brass. Therefore, I ended up using the hinges I used for that reason. The seal is nice and tight, and the box stays at a constant 68%. I went to the local shop and got some low end sticks in order to get it seasoned properly. Please let me know all of your thoughts, good or bad. Any and all input is greatly appreciated. I've got a couple of people with orders, and I'm always looking to improve. I'll try and post some unfinished and finished pictures.

View attachment 74925
View attachment 74926
View attachment 74928
View attachment 74927
View attachment 74922
View attachment 74925


View attachment 74922
View attachment 74922


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

If the seal is tight and holds the solid RH you got it right, so you may as well get started on another one for yourself. Nice job.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Looks good. How's that seal?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

funny, I had one made a year or so ago from Ambrosia and Walnut as well.


----------



## El_d (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice work. I need to look at making one for myself.


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Sweet looking humidor!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the contrasting color of the woods


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

It's a beautiful piece. Nice work!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

looks awesome.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

both boxes that were posted look exceptionally good...now you just need to take orders :smoke2:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty nice looking. So are you actually on lumberjocks? If not, you should be :wink:


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

That looks awesome! Good job. Good luck with it too.


----------



## Bahama_Stōgē (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous box, makes me jealous!


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful boxes


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

You've done some nice work there- only problem- it's never big enough. I'm just accumulating enough things for some longer term storage and, man, it really starts to take up space.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## Mac05 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks great. Hopefully you can make them as quick as you can fill them.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

E Dogg said:


> Pretty nice looking. So are you actually on lumberjocks? If not, you should be :wink:


I am on lumberjocks, but I haven't posted anything. Those guys blow me away.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

splattttttt said:


> Looks good. How's that seal?


The seal is great, if anything it may be a little tight. I did my homework though, and I would rather have it to tight, than to loose. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I'll have to post pictures of the other one I have going when it's finished. It's got a great knot in the center piece on the top.

If any of you know someone looking for a custom made humidor send them my way with their picture/idea of what their looking for.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks awesome. Great Job! I'll take one while you're at it. :tu Seriously, sweet.....


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice, I like the attention to detail with the moulding around the hydrometer.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

There is some pretty nice projects on there :nod:

Put yours up, seriously. Everyone will appreciate it. You also will have a url with your projects that you can send people to. It's pretty cool. Check out mine :wink:
childress's Woodworking Gallery | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community


----------



## BuenoBueno (Jan 7, 2013)

Great looking box! I don't think you'll have any issues getting more orders


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

E Dogg said:


> There is some pretty nice projects on there :nod:
> 
> Put yours up, seriously. Everyone will appreciate it. You also will have a url with your projects that you can send people to. It's pretty cool. Check out mine :wink:
> childress's Woodworking Gallery | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community


I agree with Eric...you should definitly be on lumberjocks.com

here's my gallery....IsaacH's Woodworking Projects @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice work Chris. she's pretty.


----------



## imported_Mr_Maduro (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice job!

I'm waiting for my uncle to help me convert an old mahogany desktop box given to my mother by my great grand father, into a humidor. There is something special about having a unique one, and yours is a very fine example!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow. Excellent job. That looks awesome.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

E Dogg said:


> There is some pretty nice projects on there :nod:
> 
> Put yours up, seriously. Everyone will appreciate it. You also will have a url with your projects that you can send people to. It's pretty cool. Check out mine :wink:
> 
> Nice work, you've got some sweet projects on that link! I'm going check those humidors out shortly.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks to all you guys for the positive comments. Suggestions / Ideas / Criticisms for improvements are always welcomed.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Isaac, you've got some nice bowls on that page. I can't wait to see some pictures of you humidor once you're finished.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

#1 you are an unbelievable crafstman!!!!!How much are you charging for these wonderful peaces of art. Can you make one with a clover inlade.Please let me know. You are the man.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sam_Whang (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks great !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

LUMBERJOCK said:


> I've been waiting to post some pictures of this humidor. I'm curious to get of the opinions that I can. I made this one from Ambrosia Maple and Walnut. The joints are rabbet joints with walnut inlay. The stock I used for this humidor is 1" thick with 3/8" spanish cedar on the inside. I finished the exterior with six coats of Danish Oil. I opted to go the natural route on this one with no lacquer. I wanted to use the traditional humidor hinges, but I'm not a big fan of brass. Therefore, I ended up using the hinges I used for that reason. The seal is nice and tight, and the box stays at a constant 68%. I went to the local shop and got some low end sticks in order to get it seasoned properly. Please let me know all of your thoughts, good or bad. Any and all input is greatly appreciated. I've got a couple of people with orders, and I'm always looking to improve. I'll try and post some unfinished and finished pictures.
> 
> View attachment 74925
> View attachment 74926
> ...


First class all the way nice job on the woodwork!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful humidor!!!


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice! More personable since you made it yourself


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Never thought I would get this many compliments. Thanks Sam, Tony, Eddie, SJcruiser. Jared, I sent you a PM and I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks again to everyone. Let me know if you guys have any ideas that would make it better!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

One word: WOW. 

Also prefer oil finishes - good choice.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Mari, I've got some goodies in it with your name all over them.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

LUMBERJOCK said:


> Thanks Mari, I've got some goodies in it with your name all over them.


Liar, liar pants on fire! You said they were already boxed! 

Well, it has been asked but not answered: what do you price these at?


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

TTecheTTe said:


> Liar, liar pants on fire! You said they were already boxed!
> 
> Well, it has been asked but not answered: what do you price these at?


Mari -

Price is based upon what the individual is looking for (wood type, size and finish). I like to use solid hardwoods when I can unless you are looking for something different. If you looking for veneers, I'm not your guy...I'm just not a big fan of veneer (personal preference, there's nothing wrong with them it's just not me).

I'm talking with JB2JB about one for him, and he wants a clover burned into the lid. There are so many variables when doing custom work it's difficult to put a price on things. It's easier for the individual to give me a budget they are looking to stay around, and I can let them know where we can go from there. Question still not answered, but you see how easy I am to work with.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Chris,

Very impressive work, especially for a hobbyist. You've managed to accomplish a three-sided seal, which is very difficult, due to accuracy of cuts. I'm impressed. As others have commented, your choice of woods, from an aesthetic standpoint is impeccable. From a functional standpoint, you cant do much better than the the stability of walnut and maple. They are both very hard and have nice, complex grain structure, which will undoubtedly be solid.

In terms of criticism, all I can really throw at you is overkill. You needn't have made everything quite so thick. While I respect burly construction, you could have got away with less and still have achieved your goals AND had more room for rolled up rotten leaves.


Then again, we now have two things sure to endure a nuclear holocaust: cockroaches and YOUR CIGARS!

Simply outstanding!!


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Chris,
> 
> Very impressive work, especially for a hobbyist. You've managed to accomplish a three-sided seal, which is very difficult, due to accuracy of cuts. I'm impressed. As others have commented, your choice of woods, from an aesthetic standpoint is impeccable. From a functional standpoint, you cant do much better than the the stability of walnut and maple. They are both very hard and have nice, complex grain structure, which will undoubtedly be solid.
> 
> ...


Mud - Thanks for the compliment, and the criticism. I understand the issue with the overkill, I have a TINY problem called little man syndrome! It's not something I'm proud of, but I think every guy has a little case. Thanks again for taking the time to drop the compliments.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

LUMBERJOCK said:


> Mud - Thanks for the compliment, and the criticism. I understand the issue with the overkill, I have a TINY problem called little man syndrome! It's not something I'm proud of, but I think every guy has a little case. Thanks again for taking the time to drop the compliments.


Hey, credit where credit's due, man.

In contrast, I have "tall man's syndrome", but we call it "back problems".


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hey, credit where credit's due, man.
> 
> In contrast, I have "tall man's syndrome", but we call it "back problems".


Not only is Chris a talented craftsman, but he's also a kind and generous person.
The board won't allow me to bump up Chris's rg rating again Damn! ( ;


----------



## Jay_Rich (Feb 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Es1topgun (Feb 21, 2013)

your humidor looks great.... great job


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

That looks great, well done! :tu

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

Very nice my friend.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Weren't you supposed to drop by & show me this? Don't leave me hanging!


Only thing nicer than this humi, is Chris! 


Beautiful looking work bro... Now bring it to me so I can see it in person!!!


----------

